# Back to work



## Salty dog (Oct 29, 2012)

Gave the Sous Chef a mental health week off so I'm going to be in the kitchen all week. To make it interesting I hope to 
catch up on some food photos and maybe some videos. We'll see how rusty I am.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 29, 2012)

Looking forward to the pics and vids!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 29, 2012)

It has been a while since some new stuff - definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## mpukas (Oct 31, 2012)

Kick ass, Scott


----------



## chinacats (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice, looking forward to seeing something new from you!


----------



## RRLOVER (Oct 31, 2012)

I wish I could come up:sad0::sad0:


----------



## Lefty (Oct 31, 2012)

Yup, I'm excited to see the vids and pics. I bet you catch the bug again and want in there all the time now.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 31, 2012)

Slow freaking week so far. Not much to get excited about. A good and bad thing.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 31, 2012)

Sounds familiar. Again, you know what I mean by that.


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 31, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Slow freaking week so far. Not much to get excited about. A good and bad thing.



This is usually a slow week for us too. Another week or so until the holiday volume starts to pick up for us.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 31, 2012)

Our primary competition closed for a month on Monday, so we've been getting our **** kicked. No rest 'till March I guess.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 1, 2012)

End of October or World Series time is traditionally slow but the series ended sooner than usual this year.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 2, 2012)

Just like ole times. Pregnant girl decides an hour before her shift that now is the time to stop working. We were already short handed due to vacations and weddings, blah, blah. There is no one else to fill in so you do what you have to do. Get your butt kicked. Not quite in the weeds but as close as I've come in 5 years.

Makes me feel kinda..............young.


----------



## AMP01 (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope you have a great week !


----------

